# Can I join you all?



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi everybods

after ttc 4yrs, numerous tests, 2 laps, clomid, 4 IVF's, 2 m/c, acupuncture, reflexology, hypnotherapy, colonic hydrotherapy and crazy diets, and going   we have finally called it a day with tx, and have moved onto adoption.

All along we were told that we needed to walk away from tx, knowing that we have given it our all, and that is exactly how we feel.  We have spent so much time, emotion and energy (not to mention the £££££'s) on tx and complementary therapies, but my babies just dont seem to want to stay around.  So we're gonna turn this unfortunate and sad situation into something positive and hopefully be a forever mummy and daddy to a child or siblings who have had an unfortunate start in life.

We had our first visit on wednesday and although it has only been a couple of months since our last IVF, I insisted that we know this is the new road for us, and by thursday lunchtime I had received a call to say we had been accepted to go through the adoption process. They are hoping to get us on a prep course in January, if not it will definately be February, so not long to wait.

We are both feeling excited, but scared at what is to come on this new rollercoaster ride.

Looking forward to getting to know you all

A
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Anabelle

im joining you too as a newbie to adoption- i have dipped my toe in many times over the past yr or so however finally gonna take the plundge and hope to have our family this way

any advise from you ladies would be warmlty welcome as at the mo it looks very scary 

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

to both of you to the adoption and fostering thread 

this board with its amazing stories always gives me goosebumps 

the girls are great here and full of good advice

 with your journeys

love
suzie xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Welcome Annabelle and Mez.

Well what can I say to you both.  We are meeting our new baby daughter for the first time tomorrow, and I can't tell you how happy I am.  We have been treated like the royal family over the past few months.  People are so happy for us and are sharing in our excitement more than I ever thought possible - I am sure I would not have had this fuss had I got pg.

We started ttc 9 years ago, and there's nothing wrong with either of us.  We also tried all the complementary therapies under the sun, IVF, FET, hypnotherapy, giving up work, exotic holidays, moving house - you name it, we did it.  Nothing worked... and now I know why!!!    

We feel that this was totally meant to be - Bea is definitely meant to be our child.  She is 8 months old and our dream come true.

I truly hope your adoption process goes as smoothly as ours did... we were very lucky indeed but I'm told by our SW it's because we were so determined and open and honest, that it went the way it did.  

Anyway, any questions, please fire away - this is a LOVELY lovely board... so much support and lots of happy endings - which you don't always find on an infertility forum (so I found as I was the last one left with no pregnancy or baby  ).  

Love C xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

for meeting your daughter tomorrow Barbarella   Have a fab day

xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Anabelle said:


> Hi everybods
> 
> after ttc 4yrs, numerous tests, 2 laps, clomid, 4 IVF's, 2 m/c, acupuncture, reflexology, hypnotherapy, colonic hydrotherapy and crazy diets, and going  we have finally called it a day with tx, and have moved onto adoption.
> 
> ...


Deb P's other half here!!!
Hi Anabelle,

Just read this and you look like you have gone through the same as Debbie, she has been told by her consultant that that Debbie is the worst case of Endo he has ever seen, she is in hospital now as a matter of fact poorly again.

It has taken Debbie months to decide to stop IVF treatment and follow Adoption and i must addmit our chances are abit higher with adoption than with IVF treatment working.

I have totally thrown myself into Adoption and Debbie is taking her time due to her concentrating on the Hystorectomy operation in the New Year andf getting over that.

We have started the process and we are starting to look ahead, i think with Endo there is only so much you can take, do you suffer with pain much

I know we have made the choice to stop IVF treatment and get Debbie sorted and back on track.

Keep in touch Jon


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi Anabelle,


Welcome to the miracle board.  You will find so much support on this board, we are all wishing you the very best on this new journey in your life.

Love#
WelshyXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

to everyone who is new.

This is a fantastic board even if you only pop on  now and again. Everybody is really nice and the stories are what has kept me going. I have found that my experience has been a good one, and have found it almost hassle free. Other than a few delays we have been extremely lucky, we are now waiting to be matched and are finding the wait a bit stressful waiting for the phone to ring etc......

But once your minds are made up then it is the right choice and everybody seems to have their own ideas on when to stop the rollercoaster of tx.

Anyway welcome to the board and may you have only a good experience 

Love K


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Jan, I love that...'the miracle board!'


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Mez, Susie, Barbarella, Jon, Welshy, Naoise & Viva

thanks for the welcome

Jon......we have 'spoken' before in the past, sorry to hear that Deb is having such a horrible time with the endo, it is such a horrible thing to cope with, as you know it can take over your life.  Lukily I haven't had a great deal of pain lately, the majority of my pain has been mid-cycle around ovulation, and then I'm usually rattling with pain killers!!  I hope the op goes as well as can be expected.    Where you at with the adoption process?  

A
xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!! 

Anabelle, we are currently at the start, a couple of phone calls have been recieved and we will find out in the New year whether we accepted to start the process.

Hopefully 07 will be a good year for us both.

Regards Jon


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Annabelle

Welcome to the group.  I hope that you get to be on the prep course early in the New Year and get going on your journey.

After years of trying and seeking answers why as soon as we got on this journey we felt a weight had been lifted off our shoulders.

Hope 2007 brings you your dream.

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Annabelle

Just wanted to say Hi & welcome you to the gang, I think I'm right in saying I'm one of the old hands at adoption............not my age but in how long we've had our children.

Our DS has been with us for 10 years in January, being placed with us at 3 years 10 months old.

Our DD has been with us 5 years having been placed with us at the age of 9 months.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Karen & Andrea

thanks for the welcome, so pleased to see your dreams came true.

Jon...........I do hope it is good news for you in the new year  

We have been told it will more than likely be February when we go on our prep course, it cant come soon enough.

Take care everyone

A
xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!!! 

Anabelle that would be really good for you if you were to start the course in Feb.

It looks like Debs will be getting the Op in March as she needs more tests on her Bowels as she may a colostomy(not sure on the spelling on this one) bag, plus a small op on the bladder.

So we are not in rush we are just happy at the moment to be in the system, but it would have been great to go through the system now, but there is noway at the moment we can even consider that.

I think 2007 will turn out to be a better year for us.


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

welcome aboard ladies 

looking forward to reading about your journeys.

does not seem five minutes since i was saying that to Laine and she is just waiting for her family now

time seems to fly over on this thread 

LB
X


----------

